# Taxidermy judges



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Hey how does my mount look? Please be critical if necc., this is my muzzle buck from last year.







[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks like the front corner of the eyes could be pushed up a little bit. What kind of form is that? Looks almost like a Rinehart form? Your lip line looks a little bold, not tucked enough? Also the painting around the eyes could use a little more detail. I use 5 different colors on my whitetail eyes. Also don't use straight black for the nose. I use 3 different colors on my whitetail noses. I couldn't really tell from the pics in the nose was hollowed out or not. Is this your first mount? If you have a deer farm nearby I would suggest checking them out and bring your camera. Collect lots of reference photos and use them. It will do wonders. Practice makes perfect. Good luck on future mounts.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

The eyes do not look split all the way to the lashes, they are crusty looking and the wrong shape. To much lip showing, needs to be tucked hair to hair, no skin showing at all. Nose pad is in the wrong position and not thinned down enough, the shrink shows that, it looks puckered. The ears edges look good, the ear butts a little on the small side, and are to low, they should be hugging the bottom of the antler burr, and the ear position is a bit radar looking, the tips of the ears should be forward. The brisket is ugly and not properly positioned. Looks like a Dan C form? The pre orbital gland should not show or have any filler in it at all, tuck that hair to hair as well. The nostrils look a little rough, How does the other side of the deer look?
The eyes sell the deer, you need to study and do some homework, or go to the show and have a real judge point everything out to you. Pictures are to soft to tell you where all you need to improve on,, go to the MTA show and enter a mount.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I wanted an honest answer, and hopefully I got it. This buck was done by a cert. taxidermist and I wasn't sure myself really how good it was, it looks good from a distance but detail I wasn't sure. Wish pics could show more. Keep them coming...


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Beer and Nuts, I would agree with everything in the above posts, so I won't beat a dead horse too much. I will however start off by saying the ears on your deer are quite nice. They have a crisp edge to them, which means your taxi got them turned all the way. However, like Paul said, the ear butts need a bit of attention. The eyes on a Whitetail and every other mammal sell the piece. This is where most of the lifelike expression comes from. I see alot of problems on the eyes of your deer mount. They have the wrong shape, they certainly aren't turned all the way, and quite wrong on the color of both eye and pre orbital gland. Both look to have shrunk considerably which was caused by not thinning the cape well enough. The mouth and nose both have a handfull of problems, but others have stated them quite well. I would strongly suggest for you to get a few different close up shots of Whitetail deer's faces and then take a few minutes to compare them with your shoulder mount. I know that you didn't mount this, but it's good to educate one's self about what a deer should really look like. After you've compared close up pics of how gentle and soft a real deers features are, then you will see what's wrong with your mount. I would also advise to check out other's work and compare to yours. Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

When I first looked at it I thought that it was your first attempt at doing a deer head yourself. Then I read down lower that it was actually a commercial mount that you paid for.:sad: This is a perfect example of why hunters need to educate themselves on what a good mount should look like and then take the time to go out and find a taxidermist that can deliver the kind of quality that you'll apreciate looking at the rest of your life.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Trophy Specialist said:


> When I first looked at it I thought that it was your first attempt at doing a deer head yourself. Then I read down lower that it was actually a commercial mount that you paid for.:sad: This is a perfect example of why hunters need to educate themselves on what a good mount should look like and then take the time to go out and find a taxidermist that can deliver the kind of quality that you'll apreciate looking at the rest of your life.


 
I to thought the same, a beginner looking for advice, then to find out that you paid for that, . That certainly doesn't look like "cetified" taxidermy. Novice grade at best. But then you may have gotten just what you paid for. Instead of shopping for the cheapest, why not shop around for quality next time.


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Paul, where did Beer and nuts say they went cheap, how do you know they didn't hunt for quality, maybe the taxi they used was known for great work but didn't have the best results on a particular mount.

You gotta get over it man, just from ready your responses, I wouldn't let you touch one of my prizes and you might be the great guy/taxi there is but you think everyone out here has gone cheap.

Sorry folks had to vent but I am kinda sick of this guy making assumptions. A major part of owning a business is customer relations????

Marv

Beer and Nuts, great deer, it will give you a lifetime of memories.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Marv, your speculating about how beer and nuts shopped for a taxidermist, just like I did. You even speculated about his taxidermist being good and having not so good results on this particular mount. Do you want one of my Prozac Pills?
A customer of mine told me once, " You guys are not just taxidermist, you are the custodians of our finest and fondest memories". I will always remember that, and it prompts me to do my homework. Some taxidermist do not do any study, or compete to get better, or practice continuous improvement. History shows that those guys are the cheapest. I did not call beer and nuts any names, and didn't say he was a bad person, he asked for an opinion, and I gave mine. This is just a forum Marv, relax take a Prozac, and don't be so thin skinned, this isn't church.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Easy everybody...I wanted very honest answers and I got them for my mount. I do not have a taxidermy eye, but this mount just didn't look right(quality) to me, so I posted.

But now I have some good points to look at when shopping around and nwo even looking at other friends mounts. 

To me the mount looks OK from just looking at it--even had some friends see it and say it looks good, so as an old saying goes(actually use this when looking at woman!!!)..."She looks good from afar...but far from good!!" 

Live and learn...


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

did you get that done locally.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I was also thinking this was your first attempt at taxidermy. How much did you pay for this mount? This again is why it is good to shop around and see what other taxidermists work looks like before making a decision. Good Luck on your next taxidermist decision.

Marv,
I personally know Paul Thompson and he is a great guy and taxidermist. Please don't be too quick to judge just cause he is expressing his opinion.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Can we take guesses at the price before you tells us? 
My guess is $250. :yikes:
If you want to know what to look for, take a outdoor magizine with you into the taxidermy shop and compare a photo of a live deer to the mount. Look at eye shape, lip line, ear butts, skin placement, nose pad, and look at the skin around the antlers. Better luck next time.
Is there something inside the nose? Looks like it is white inside the nose, maybe just the pics.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I got my answers/opinions/PM's..no need to continue..before ya know it..somehow QDM will get in the mix!!! Close it mods..thanks.


----------

